# Adhesive handles



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi guys, Im building a vivarium and am trying to find a supplier of the self adhesive handles for the glass doors. Viv builder do them but the only do them in black and I need clear ones if possible. Does any one have any ideas on where I can get them???
Cheers! : victory:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

hey i need to know about handles too!! no fair!!


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

jav07 said:


> pm sent


 
Can you PM me too as I need some also.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I got mine on ebay think they were £1 a set + 50p postage or something. I bought 10 sets so I'd have some spare :smile:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I got mine on ebay think they were £1 a set + 50p postage or something. I bought 10 sets so I'd have some spare :smile:


did you get these of me


----------



## fowler77 (Apr 2, 2007)

these are pretty cheap form eBay

eBay.co.uk: VIVARIUM HANDLE SELF ADHESIVE CLEAR 2 OF (item 250099315901 end time 07-Apr-07 18:19:03 BST)


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, managed to get some : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah ebay does them, they're damn cheap as well


----------

